
Diabetes, CVD Tied to Worse Prognosis for Covid-19 Infection - fortran77
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/925681
======
ggm
Given the rise of type 2 as a co-morbidity in US health contexts, and links to
poverty == inadequate treatment (probably also CVD) thus has potential to be
very hard on lower economic status families in the USA.

Socialised medicine in Europe is going to make the impact different. I am sure
there will be echoes of this but the corn syrup fructose disaster is lesser.

